# Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?



## pat700toc (20. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein neues Boot ist bestellt und wird auch komplett aufgebaut. Heisst Echolot geber Montage fest am Heck etc...
Jetzt muss ich natürlich wissen wo der Geber hin soll also links oder rechts von hinten gesehen. Der ist so groß das der Backtroller auf die andere Seite muss. Jetzt interessiert wo ihr eure montiert habt? Ich hatte vorher nur 160cm Bootsbreite, da hatte ich ihn links. Nun ist das neue Boot 195cm breit...... Ich bin überfragt :-(


----------



## zokker (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Was ist ein Backtroller?


----------



## pat700toc (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Minn kota traxxis

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Bei meinem letzten Boot hatte ich ihn Backbord.


----------



## pat700toc (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Wie breit war das?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fidde (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Ich habe ihn im Rumpf eingegossen. Würde ich so immer wieder machen, beim Slippen stört nichts und es wächst auch nichts zu. Im Flachwasser verstellt sich auch nichts.


----------



## pat700toc (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

In einem Aluboot?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fidde (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Zu Deiner Frage: Montageanleitung beachten, da die Montageseite von der Drehrichtung des Prop abhängig ist (wie genau weiss ich nicht mehr).


----------



## Fidde (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Meins hat einen GFK-Rumpf. Bei Alu... wenn Du die Haftung hinkrigst, warum nicht?


----------



## pat700toc (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Ja aber nicht mit side scan......

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommes63 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Alu Boot? In den Rumpf einkleben? Durch einen Metallrumpf kommt das Singnal nicht durch. Durchbruch Geber gibts glaub ich nur bei einfachen Echoloten. Hättest auch ein zusätzliches Loch im Rumpf, was abgedichtet werden muß.

Such dir nen Platz aus, wo du den Minn Kota hin haben möchtest (mein E-Motor ist links moniert) und dann auf die andere Seite.
Eventuell beachten beachten, was Fidde schreibt (Drehrichtung Prop), keine Ahnung ob das Auswirkungen beim Sidescan hat, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Weit genug weg vom Hauptpropeller und gut, aber nicht so weit, daß er bei schnellerer Fahrt aus dem Wasser kommt.


----------



## zanderzone (20. März 2016)

Kommt drauf an, ob du links oder Rechtshänder bist.. Ist doch völlig klar! Führst du mit rechts, muss der E-Motor auch die Backboardseite..
Is doch logisch!


----------



## pat700toc (21. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob du links oder Rechtshänder bist.. Ist doch völlig klar! Führst du mit rechts, muss der E-Motor auch die Backboardseite..
> Is doch logisch!


Was meinst du mit führen? Ich habe meine Rute in rechten Hand, ja 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2016)

Wenn du mit rechts angelst, dann muss der Backboard und wenn du mit links angelst, dann muss der Motor steuerbord.. Wie denn auch sonst??


----------



## pat700toc (21. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*








So vielleicht?????? Kollege wenn das so klar ist, hätte ich nicht gefragt!!!Mein Motor war früher Steuerbord. Ich bin damit super zurecht gekommen. Jetzt leg dich wieder schlafen....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2016)

Wo is denn dein Problem?? Ist doch völlig unlogisch so! Wach du erstmal auf, bevor du mich schlafen schickst!!! Wie willst du denn da vernünftig fischen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Und ab hier halten ALLE wieder nen vernünftigen Ton ein und werden nicht weiter persönlich, um mir Stress und euch Punkte zu ersparen.
Ansage, keine Bitte.
Danke...


----------



## Fidde (21. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Einen Rumpfdurchbruch fürs Echolot würde ich mir auch nicht machen! Wenn aber von Anfang an klar gewesen wäre, dass es sich um ein Aluboot und Sidescan handelt, hätte ich mich auch zurück gehalten.
[edit by Admin: grade schreib ichs noch...]


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2016)

Oder habe ich irgendetwas falsch verstanden?? Du müsstest ja sonst mit der "falschen" Hand fischen..


----------



## pat700toc (21. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Oder habe ich irgendetwas falsch verstanden?? Du müsstest ja sonst mit der "falschen" Hand fischen..


Ich habe so auch mit der linken Hand gefischt.... Nur halt etwas nach hinten weg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2016)

Bastel den doch einfach an die Seite, von wo aus du am besten Fischen kannst.. So wie es alle tun! Wobei hast du denn bedenken?


----------



## pat700toc (21. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Bastel den doch einfach an die Seite, von wo aus du am besten Fischen kannst.. So wie es alle tun! Wobei hast du denn bedenken?


Das ich das machen lasse. Heisst der Geber etc wird vom Händler rangemacht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2016)

Dann lass den Geber an der anderen Seite anbringen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Kommt halt auch ganz drauf an was du mit dem Echo sehen willst und wo deine Stuhlaufnahme sitzt! Kannst du ihn auf beiden Seiten gut bedienen? Ich habe beides Backbord montiert, Boot ist 1,93 m breit, passt allerdings aufgrund der Spiegelform, der E-Motor sitzt bei mir ziemlich weit aussen.
Wenn du deinen Köder beim Vertikalen sehen willst sollte der Geber auf die Backbordseite (vorausgesetzt natürlich du fischst nach Backbord), ansonsten spielts eigentlich keine große Rolle... 

@Zanderzone: so logisch ist das nicht mit der Seite, wenn die Base vom Stuhl nicht mittig ist, bzw. weiter Richtung Steuerbord, kann man schon nach Backbord fischen und den E-Motor Steuerbord montieren. Bzw. andersrum.


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2016)

*AW: Auf welcher Seite da Bootes den Backtroller?*

Alles klar.. So wäre es nur für mich am logischten gewesen..Habe das Problem wohl nicht richtig erkannt..


----------

